# Got 2 Teal With My Bow This Morning!!



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Just trying to get a few more people to visit the Bow Hunting Forum..LOL

But I could if I wanted


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Rack Ranch said:


> Just trying to get a few more people to visit the Bow Hunting Forum..LOL
> 
> But I could if I wanted


Got me!!! I thought, "I gotta see this" with a whole bunch of BS's in hand. LOL. Too funny.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

You will need to pull the broadhead out of my butt!!!!! You got me too!!


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

Ha! Good stuff. I'm sure it will get plenty of views.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Way to set the hook, Walker!!!! 

BTW two years ago I did get a Snow Goose with my longbow. When I get home I'll try to dig up the pictures.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Getcha some of these and let em fly. Head on shots are the easiest.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Did you have problems sneaking it out of the city park??? Hope you didn't leave any bread lying around for evidence  LOL



bountyhunter said:


> Way to set the hook, Walker!!!!
> 
> BTW two years ago I did get a Snow Goose with my longbow. When I get home I'll try to dig up the pictures.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Walker is gettin Fiesty...must have that Bucket Neck syndrom! :cheers:


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I looked of course, but don't find it all that surprising, haven't you all shot a lot of birds with your bows? LOL

My list includes, quail, doves (several kinds), pheasant, chuckar, ptarmigan, grouse (several kinds), turkey, emu, ostrich, franklin, guinney fowl, just off the top of my head.

Of course very very few were flying at the time, but hey they are still birds...


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Chunky said:


> I looked of course, but don't find it all that surprising, haven't you all shot a lot of birds with your bows? LOL
> 
> My list includes, quail, doves (several kinds), pheasant, chuckar, ptarmigan, grouse (several kinds), turkey, emu, ostrich, franklin, guinney fowl, just off the top of my head.
> 
> Of course very very few were flying at the time, but hey they are still birds...


I bet it was the Emu and Ostritch that were flying? :cheers:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

You made me look!!


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

HAHA nice!!!! Honestly this is something that I am going to try this year but with geese. Got to start somewhere.


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

You got me on this one, I have though hunted enough with you that I would not put it past you.


----------



## Redfishchaser (May 26, 2009)

I love it! I shot a dove at 18 yards on video a few years ago. Here's the youtube link:


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> Did you have problems sneaking it out of the city park??? Hope you didn't leave any bread lying around for evidence  LOL


Actually shot it flying with a broadhead right through the brest and out the back. It had cupped its wings and was getting ready to land. Now I'm not telling how many I missed that morning, but connecting with one was worth the cold and mud.


----------

